# [OFF] OFF (off)

## ghoti

Et un OFF de plus ! 

Ces derniers temps, on dirait qu'ils se multiplient comme des lapins  :Very Happy: 

Bon, moi j'aime bien les OFF : quand on ne se marre pas comme des baleines, on y apprend souvent des tas de choses plus intéressantes les unes que les autres.

Et puis, ça permet aussi d'avoir des contacts un peu moins guindés que dans les posts purement techniques.

Cela contribue sans aucun doute à la convivialité de notre cher forum.

Pourtant, trop, c'est trop : visuellement, tous ces OFF font un peu trash sur la page principale  :Sad: 

Il y a quelques temps, on a discuté de la création du post [3615mavie] qui devait, en partie, éponger la soif de certains à entretenir des conversations plus ou moins décousues.

Même si cela semble marcher assez bien, il faut pourtant reconnaître que dans beaucoup de cas ça ne remplace pas un bon gros OFF bien joufflu !  :Wink: 

Le forum principal possède son Off de Wall officiel.

Pourquoi n'aurions-nos pas notre propre sous-forum "Hors du Mur" bien francophone ?

Radotage de vieux dinosaure ?Last edited by ghoti on Wed Jan 10, 2007 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Oh non, on ne va pas remettre ça sur le tapis ... si t'as pas envie de lire un OFF, ne le lis pas, c'est tout  :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

Pour ma part je ne suis pas contre cette initiative, ça nous permetterai d'y voir un peu plus clair en esperant que ça ne devienne pas le bordel sur le sous-forum.

----------

## Trevoke

Il faut etre gentil avec ghoti, il est vieux et grognon..   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

@Temet : Ben si justement, ça me plait beaucoup de les lire.

Je veux simplement dire que trop de OFF sur la page principale, ça fait désordre.

Ne me dis pas que tu mélange tes fichiers mp3 avec tes jpeg et tes tools perso : je suis sûr que tu es plus organisé que ça !  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

MDR.

Par contre je suis assez pour un sous forum.

----------

## nico_calais

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> MDR.
> 
> Par contre je suis assez pour un sous forum.

 

+1 .

----------

## manu.acl

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @Temet : Ben si justement, ça me plait beaucoup de les lire.
> 
> Je veux simplement dire que trop de OFF sur la page principale, ça fait désordre.
> 
> Ne me dis pas que tu mélange tes fichiers mp3 avec tes jpeg et tes tools perso : je suis sûr que tu es plus organisé que ça ! 

 

Oui et puis pourquoi pas un sous-forum kernel et puis un autre alsa et puis un autre xgl et puis un autre nvidia et puis un autre apache et puis...

Le format des titres répond déjà à ce problème je pense.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kopp

Moi je suis contre. APrès on s'appercevra que je ne poste plus dans la partie principale pour poster uniquement sur le forum Hors le mur.

----------

## nico_calais

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   @Temet : Ben si justement, ça me plait beaucoup de les lire.
> 
> Je veux simplement dire que trop de OFF sur la page principale, ça fait désordre.
> 
> Ne me dis pas que tu mélange tes fichiers mp3 avec tes jpeg et tes tools perso : je suis sûr que tu es plus organisé que ça !  
> ...

 

Je pense qu'un forum "boulot" et un forum "recré" c'est pas la mer à boire   :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

Moi je suis pas pour (mais pas trop contre).

Si les sujets off sont mis dans un sous truc, moins de personne vont les lire alors que certains de ces sujets peuvent être essentiels.

Par exemple :

- 'off' pourquoi il ne faut pas utiliser les drivers binaires (un peu vieu celui la)

- 'off' pourquoi vista c'est le mal

- 'off' les dernière pérégrinations de Saint RMS.

----------

## kopp

On avait tiré comme conclusion que créer un sous-forum était une invitation à ce genre de messages. Le fait que ce soit maintenu dans le forum principal permet de limiter ces off à une certaine limite et éviter tous les dérapages et sujet totalement inintéressants que l'on peut trouver sur le OTW anglophone, notamment les problèmes relationnel et autres. Je suis toujours contre le sous forum pour cette raison

----------

## Magic Banana

Je plussoie kopp.

----------

## ttgeub

Je vais me la jouer vieux chieur du forum, c'etait mieux avant (2003). 

Regarder les posts de l'epoque en allant piocher dans les vieilles pages, le nombre de OFF etait nettement plus restreint.

Donc de mon point de vue : pas de sous forum et pas de off. Que des questions techniques et des reponses techniques

Ah oui et puis tant que j'y suis pas de posts : kikoolol de 2 lettres qui n apportent pas une info pertinente.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je suis d'accord contre le nombre grandissants de OFF commence à faire désordre, par contre, il suffit de laisser les threads off déjà ouvert et posté dedans, ça fait du bien de temps en temps !!!!

Et pour ne pas faire un message à la kikoolol je rajouterais, à mort les vieux chieurs du forum   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _droop_

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Je vais me la jouer vieux chieur du forum, c'etait mieux avant (2003). 
> 
> Regarder les posts de l'epoque en allant piocher dans les vieilles pages, le nombre de OFF etait nettement plus restreint.
> 
> Donc de mon point de vue : pas de sous forum et pas de off. Que des questions techniques et des reponses techniques
> ...

 

kikoolol ça fait 8 lettres...

----------

## ghoti

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> Le format des titres répond déjà à ce problème je pense. 

 

A mon avis, non!. 

Le but est de distinguer ce qui est technique de ce qui ne l'est pas.

Le rôle de la balise est d'indiquer la catégorie technique du post (kernel, portage, compilation, xorg ...) mais OFF n'est finalement qu'une pseudo-balise pour dire que ce n'est pas technique.

S'il y a un OFF de temps en temps, pas de problème. Mais s'ils deviennent trop fréquents, alors je pense qu'ils auraient mieux leur place dans un sous-forum dédié, tout comme les "trucs et astuces"

----------

## Magic Banana

@ttypub :

Vu le formatage des titres, le temps que tu perds à lire le mot [OFF] et à faire descendre ton regard à la ligne suivante doit être de l'ordre de la milliseconde. Pour ce qui est du scrolling, j'estime la perte de temps au même ordre de grandeur. Reste le passage à la page deux mais si tu viens consulter le forum au moins tous les deux jours, cela n'arrive jamais.

Ces désagréments sont à mettre en rapports avec ceux énumérés par kopp (et dont souffre malheureusement le sous-forum anglophone correspondant).

Pour l'argument de ghoti ("ça fait désordre"), je trouve cela plutôt bien. Nous ne sommes pas uniquement des individus qui résolvent des problèmes techniques mais aussi une communauté sympathique.

De plus, comme le soulignait _droop_, le petit nouveau qui s'inscrit pour résoudre son problème va pouvoir en apprendre un peu plus sur les problèmes politiques qui touchent le monde du libre (la majorité des posts OFF) et donc la philosophie GNU. Ceci me paraît essentiel.

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> On avait tiré comme conclusion que créer un sous-forum était une invitation à ce genre de messages. Le fait que ce soit maintenu dans le forum principal permet de limiter ces off à une certaine limite

 

Bien mais où est la limite ? 

Actuellement, sur les 50 sujets de la première page, on trouve 10 sujets OFF ou assimilés, soit 20 % du total.

Est-ce encore acceptable ?

----------

## truc

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Je vais me la jouer vieux chieur du forum, c'etait mieux avant (2003). 
> 
> Regarder les posts de l'epoque en allant piocher dans les vieilles pages, le nombre de OFF etait nettement plus restreint.
> 
> Donc de mon point de vue : pas de sous forum et pas de off. Que des questions techniques et des reponses techniques
> ...

 

++ 

(louul  :Wink:  )

EDIT: ceci étant fait/dit, je serai plus également pour un forum plus technique, où n peut apprendre tout plein de trucs, mais, j'aime bien le style décontracté tout de même... perso, je serai plus dans les posts techniques agrémentés de chtites touches d'humour, et puis sin onen veut encore, alors y'a le 3624 mavie machin..

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour l'argument de ghoti ("ça fait désordre"), je trouve cela plutôt bien. Nous ne sommes pas uniquement des individus qui résolvent des problèmes techniques mais aussi une communauté sympathique.

 

Je rappelle que je ne suis pas CONTRE les OFF, bien au contraire et exactement pour les raisons que tu évoques !

Ce que je crains par contre c'est que trop de OFF fasse partir ce forum en sucette  :Sad: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   On avait tiré comme conclusion que créer un sous-forum était une invitation à ce genre de messages. Le fait que ce soit maintenu dans le forum principal permet de limiter ces off à une certaine limite 
> 
> Bien mais où est la limite ? 
> 
> Actuellement, sur les 50 sujets de la première page, on trouve 10 sujets OFF ou assimilés, soit 20 % du total.
> ...

 

Moi je dis non et je te soutiens  :Very Happy: 

Pour moi le forum se disperse, on va vers un forum a la hardware.fr. 

Est ce reellement utile d'avoir des posts OFF, des messages kikoolol, des posts interessants mais de 15 pages ???

Le principe : une question --> recherche de la reponse ---> reponse est la meilleure solution.

Pour ceux qui parlent d'une socialisation par le forum gentoo, je vous conseille fortement de sortir et de trouver une fille   :Wink:  La socialisation par le web, c est un succédanée.

----------

## Magic Banana

Mais celui qui vient juste pour résoudre son problème et repartir ne va probablement pas aller voir les sous-forum et n'aura peut-être aucune envie de participer à la vie de notre petite communauté qui lui apparaîtra  comme une bande de nerds qui ne font que ça de leur vie. Et cela fait une personne de moins pour aider à la résolution de futures problèmes.

Plus important encore : l'aspect politique du logiciel libre qu'il peut continuer à ignorer pendant des années faute de visibilité.

Je ne vois aucun signe de "partage en sucette". La même attention et le même sérieux est apporté aux problèmes techniques que par le passé (tout du moins depuis que je lis : un peu moins de deux ans).

EDIT à l'intention de ttypub : J'ai une copine depuis plus de 6 mois (et auparavant était avec une copine depuis 1 an). Pourtant je me plais à participer à la vie d'un forum et j'ai des rencontré des amis par ce biais là (pas sur https://forums.gentoo.org toutefois).Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Jan 10, 2007 5:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nykos

moi j'aime pas les sous-forums parce que j'ai pas le réflex d'aller y faire un tour !

----------

## ttgeub

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> EDIT à l'intention de ttypub : J'ai une copine depuis plus de 6 mois (et auparavant était avec une copine depuis 1 an). Pourtant je me plais à participer à la vie d'un forum et j'ai des rencontré des amis par ce biais là (pas sur https://forums.gentoo.org toutefois).

 

Soyons clair, je m adressais pas a toi particulierement et sache que je me fous royalement de ta vie sexuelle   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Pour revenir sur ce que tu dis sur le petit nouveau qui ne resterai pas si il n'y avait pas les OFFs. L'argument se retourne aisément et plusieurs membres sont partis car l'interet des posts diminues et que la densite d'info  pertinentes se raréfiait.

Je pense qu'il est plus facile de retenir des gens avec du contenu, qu'avec du blabla...

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Plus important encore : l'aspect politique du logiciel libre qu'il peut continuer à ignorer pendant des années faute de visibilité.

 

On peut te retourner l'argument : des OFF politiques importants peuvent se retrouver noyés dans une tonne de sujets techniques.

De plus, étant donné le dynamisme du forum, un sujet OFF qui te tient particulièrement à coeur risque vite de disparaître de la première page.

Sur un sous-forum séparé, il serait visible plus longtemps...

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne vois aucun signe de "partage en sucette". La même attention et le même sérieux est apporté aux problèmes techniques que par le passé (tout du moins depuis que je lis : un peu moins de deux ans).

 

Je n'ai pas dit que cela partait en sucette ou même qu'il y avait quelques signes en ce sens mais que je craignais que cela n'arrive.

Ce qui me fait un peu peur c'est que cette inflation grandissante du OFF réveille les modos et les conduise à des mesures extrêmes.

Autant prendre les devants et tirer la sonnette d'alarme!  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Je suis pas vraiment favorable et plutôt contre un sous-forum pour toute les raisons indiquées plus haut. 

Par contre, je trouve aussi que ces derniers jours il y a eu trop de postes off par rapport à des postes relégant de réels problèmes. Ceci à des conséquences "néfastes" pour l'utilisateurs qui cherche à se faire aider. En effet, son post est plus vite enfuit vers la 2e page et si son problème ne sait pas être résolu par les gens présent à ce moment là, le post sera vite relégué loin dans les pages et la personne qui aurait pu lui répondre et qui était absent à ce moment là, n'aura pas forcément le courage d'aller lire tout les postes des pages précédentes.

Je pense donc qu'il faut vraiment limité les posts off - mais pas les sujets off ! car ils sont souvent intéressant ! - et d'essayé dans la mesure du possible de les rassembler. 

Beaucoup de sujet off se ressemble, et je trouve que certains d'entre eux pourrait être rassembler en un. 

Je crois aussi que le réflexe "poster un off" devrait être abandonné au profit de "poster dans [3615]" ou dans un autre poste "off global" si celui-ci était déjà utilisé par un autre "débat" off. 

Je ne veux pas critiqué, mais ce n'est pas normal qu'il n'y ait que très peu d'activiter dans le post officiel off [3615] et 4 postes off d'ouvert sur la page principal !

----------

## Bapt

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Pour revenir sur ce que tu dis sur le petit nouveau qui ne resterai pas si il n'y avait pas les OFFs. L'argument se retourne aisément et plusieurs membres sont partis car l'interet des posts diminues et que la densite d'info  pertinentes se raréfiait.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est plus facile de retenir des gens avec du contenu, qu'avec du blabla...

 

++

J'ai parfois l'impression, (je ne suis pas remonté dans les pages du forums pour voir) que le forum est moins technique/intéressant qu'avant... où alors je deviens vieux et tout était mieux avant  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

je pense que la quantité de post OFF contribue à mettre les gens trop à l'aise, et souvent ils demandent avant de chercher.

Attention grande nouvelle!!: Ce n'est pas jouer à l'insocial (ble) que de privilégier les recherches personnelles!  :Wink:  

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> J'ai parfois l'impression, (je ne suis pas remonté dans les pages du forums pour voir) que le forum est moins technique/intéressant qu'avant... où alors je deviens vieux et tout était mieux avant 

 

ouaa, je n'osais pas le dire.. Mais c'est aussi mon ressenti.., je pense que gentoo(dev,comunauté,etc..) a voulu rattisser très large... ça aurait peut-être tendance à se répércuter sur la qualité du forum.

----------

## Magic Banana

Vos arguments se tiennent... mais l'expérience du sous-forum OFF anglais (avant tout des posts qui n'ont rien à voir avec l'informatique libre) ne me dit rien qui vaille et je continue à croire que les posts OFF intéressants par leur aspects politiques sont plus visibles pour les visiteurs d'un jour (ceux qui viennent résoudre leur problème sans rien connaître du monde du libre) ici que sur un sous-forum dédié (même si il resterait plus longtemps en haut).

Peut-être un post référendum en sticky (peut-on transformer ce post en sondage ?) que l'on laisserait un mois à la fin duquel le sous-forum sera ou ne sera pas  :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> (peut-on transformer ce post en sondage ?) 

 

Voili voilou  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Ghoti, je t'accorde qu'il faut réduire, il y en a eu beaucoup ces derniers temps. De plus, ce sont des threads qui attirent du monde en général et ils restent plus longtemps que le reste.

Sinon, je tiens à signaler une petite discussion qu'on a eu il y a quelques mois qui recoupent un peu celle-ci.

----------

## Untux

Perso je suis assez d'accord avec Gothi. Par contre, je suis aussi d'accord avec Magic-Banana :] Je veux dire par là qu'à mon sens, les sujets concernant le logiciel libre ne sont pas des off (ce post Magic-Banana tombe bien à propos d'ailleurs). Ce n'est jamais que l'avis d'un little-helper mais il est venu au monde GNU/Linux avant tout pour ça!

----------

## kwenspc

Serieux, je m'en fiche. Du moment qu'on garde la superbe ambiance qui règne ici moi ça me va.  :Cool: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*   Pour revenir sur ce que tu dis sur le petit nouveau qui ne resterai pas si il n'y avait pas les OFFs. L'argument se retourne aisément et plusieurs membres sont partis car l'interet des posts diminues et que la densite d'info  pertinentes se raréfiait.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est plus facile de retenir des gens avec du contenu, qu'avec du blabla... 
> 
> ++
> ...

 

-Y'a peut-être aussi que tu t'y connais mieux  :Wink: 

-Les outils de Gentoo sont plus performants et moins buggé

-Beryl a fait son apparition  :Laughing: 

...

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*    *ttypub wrote:*   Pour revenir sur ce que tu dis sur le petit nouveau qui ne resterai pas si il n'y avait pas les OFFs. L'argument se retourne aisément et plusieurs membres sont partis car l'interet des posts diminues et que la densite d'info  pertinentes se raréfiait.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est plus facile de retenir des gens avec du contenu, qu'avec du blabla... 
> 
> ++
> ...

 

+1

Pareil, au début j'étais plus dans le technique, règlement des ptits bobos et puis petit à petit me suis mis à aider les autres et du coup je trouve ça moins "technique" juste parce que je calle moins sur un problème. 

On pense que c'est le forum qui change mais il n'en est (presque) rien. C'est surtout nous qui évoluons, et du coup notre percéption des choses se modifis elle aussi. 

En tout cas l'ambiance a toujours été aussi bonne! (Et Gentoo s'améliore aussi oui)

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Sinon, je tiens à signaler une petite discussion qu'on a eu il y a quelques mois qui recoupent un peu celle-ci.

 

Oui, c'est la discussion à laquelle je faisais allusion dans mon premier post ! Merci de l'avoir retrouvée  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben tout d'accord avec vous sur tout, c'est le drame pour prendre position après...

Disons que si on tolère des OFFs ayant un certains rapport avec Gentoo/Linux/OpenSource sur le forum principal, et que le reste (comme les sondages sur les slips ou caleçons  :Smile: ) tout aussi interessant est décalé dans un sous forum, je pense que c'est tout bénef'.

Bon, ok, au pire c'est même pas obligé de faire tous les off complètement off sur un sous forum à part  :Smile:  , mais que si une partie des offs y était déroutée, la page 1 du fofo frenchy respirerait nettement mieux.

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pareil, au début j'étais plus dans le technique, règlement des ptits bobos et puis petit à petit me suis mis à aider les autres et du coup je trouve ça moins "technique" juste parce que je calle moins sur un problème. 
> 
> On pense que c'est le forum qui change mais il n'en est (presque) rien. C'est surtout nous qui évoluons, et du coup notre percéption des choses se modifis elle aussi. 
> ...

 

++ je me souvient de la première fois, je pensais être sur un forum d'extra-terrestres et maintenant il me parait plus normal.

----------

## idodesuke

Pi on est pas constipé non plus ca fait pas de mal de discuter et puis sur certains sujet j'ai forgé ma propre opinion à partir de discutions forum, de plus maintenant du multimédia jusqu'à la politique beaucoup de choses sont liés à l'informatique et le logiciel libre essaie de trouver sa place dans tout ca...

Linus n'est pas toujours du même avis que Stallman par exemple (au sujet des DRM il y a eu discution même si je n'en sais pas plus) les gens qui fréquentent ce forum ont aussi des avis divergant ce n'est pas forcément un mal de débattre, de s'expliquer de faire connaître des choses, pour ca un sous forum peut être utile parce que oui ce genre de topic peut nuire aux demandes d'aide. Ca ne changera pour autant la qualité des discussions puisque de tte manière elles dépendent des gens qui fréquente le forum et ces gens là ben ce sont des passionnés, ca c'est un constat...

Quand aux petits nouveaux je serais bien heureux de les voir débarquer en masse mais ca n'est pas près d'arriver, enfin si c'était le cas je verrais bien un forum pour les utilisateurs avancés et un forum pour les simples demandes d'aide m'enfin hein vous discutez un peu entre vétérans alors bon j'vous laisse faire   :Very Happy: 

edit: a ben merde je suis Tux's lil' helper maintenant comme quoi ca veut pas forcément dire grand choses lol

----------

## Bapt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pareil, au début j'étais plus dans le technique, règlement des ptits bobos et puis petit à petit me suis mis à aider les autres et du coup je trouve ça moins "technique" juste parce que je calle moins sur un problème. 

 

Ce n'est pas faux, mais la baisse de qualité technique du forum est aussi un fait. Je pense surtout que la population du forum a évoluée, tout comme celle de la distribution d'ailleurs (attention je ne dit pas que c'est un mal, <mode vieux=on>mais...</mode>) mais gentoo a grandi et avec la distrib son forum, et là où elle était une cercle de gens orienté très technique (volonté de le devenir ou l'étant déjà), elle est devenue beaucoup plus hétérogène, avec toujours les mêmes profils, mais aussi beaucoup de gens qui ne veulent pas apprendre, qui viennent sous gentoo pour la souplesse de celle-ci, mais veulent tout déjà pré- mâché. Forcément ça se ressent sur le forum.

----------

## Trevoke

Je vais prendre une part de responsabilite dans la degenerescence originale du forum - y a une epoque ou je passais plus de temps a deconner qu'a aider (mais j'aidais quand meme).. 

Ceci dit, vu que ca fait un mois et demi que je ne suis pas venu ici a peu pres, ca peut pas etre ma faute, la vague recente  :Smile: 

Pas de sous-forum OFF pour moi. Il faut juste se reguler un peu, et comprendre que le but principal du forum est l'entre-aide...

Rien ne nous empeche de creer un forum non-officiel autre part ou on peut se retrouver pour discuter de tout et de rien!

----------

## creuvard

Ce sera non pour moi aussi.

Je trouve que trouver 1 OFF ou 2 sur la page principale est assez, il n'en faut pas plus.

Le forum Gentoo est avant tout un forum ou on parle de Gentoo, la vie du logiciel libre ou divers informations tournant autour de celui-ci ont évidement une place ici mais de la a créer un sous-forum et mettre les OFFs au même grade que la section Documentations, Astuces et Scripts je trouve que cela n'est pas une bonne idée (ce n'est que mon avis   :Wink:  )

J'aime bien l'idée de Trevoke de créer un forum non-officiel, sinon on pourrait aussi créer un post   listant les [OFF] puis le mettre en Post-it. Ca rendrait la naviguation plus simple, pour ceux qui souhaitent les consulter pour apprendre durant leur temps libre, ou pour ceux qui shouaitent y participer.

Le forum Gentoo c'est fait connaitre pour son exelence dans le domaine de l'entre-aide (Cela fait dailleur partie des arguments que je donne en faveur de Gentoo: Portage + Gentoo Forums exelent), il ne faudrait pas qu'il devienne connu pour son exelence dans le blabla hors sujet (en ce qui concerne Gentoo).

----------

## blasserre

perso je plussoie ttypub (pas taper)

quand je me suis rendu compte que je tournais un peu trop au kikoolol je me suis tourné vers un média plus adapté : IRC

la thérapie semble bonne, je parle de ma vie sexuelle là-bas (en plus ça a l'énorme avantage d'être pseudo-volatile)

j'arrête de polluer ici et quand je poste j'essaie de poster utile...

voila, maintenant j'aimerais arriver à pondre des posts comme le post de l'année d'enlight (qui suit la même thérapie)

bon c'est mon expérience perso, pour ceux que ça interresse je laisse l'adresse de notre toubib : freenode -> #tribugentoo 

(#gentoofr se veut plus technique et officiel) n'hésitez pas vous serez bien accueillis

à bientôt tout le monde

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Rien ne nous empeche de creer un forum non-officiel autre part ou on peut se retrouver pour discuter de tout et de rien!

 

Bah oui c'est bien aussi ça   :Wink:   il en existe surement déjà vous pouvez en choisir un, squater dessus et après rediriger les gens si nécéssaire   :Question: 

(pour déplacer les topics c'est moins pratique par contre)

comme ca vous pourrez continuer votre [off] Nos « petits » chanteurs français... la bas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quand je me suis rendu compte que je tournais un peu trop au kikoolol je me suis tourné vers un média plus adapté : IRC
> 
> la thérapie semble bonne, je parle de ma vie sexuelle là-bas (en plus ça a l'énorme avantage d'être pseudo-volatile)
> ...

 

Bof, t'oublies bashfr là ... Notre cher Enlight en a déjà fait les frais  :Wink: 

Sinon je suis la thérapie... fais gaffe ça soigne aussi la vie sociale  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour à tous,

Et merci pour vos avis / contributions. Avant toute chose, je tiens à dire que ce qui suit reflète mon avis, et n'engage ni yoyo ni k_s. Et avant de lire la suite, merci de vous reporter à la discussion de la rentrée de Toussaint 2006, qui reste valable.

L'idée du sous-forum OFF semble remporter un franc succès, malgré tout je suis totalement contre, je préfère le dire tout net. Créer un tel sous-forum encouragerait forcément ces discussions, et franchement, si j'avais voulu animer un forum politique / sexualité / amours de vacances, je me serais tourné vers d'autres espaces en ligne. Les discussions hors-sujet sont tolérées, rien de plus, et jusque-là nous n'avons pas eu à déplorer de débordements trop importants. Je ne veux pas avoir à gérer ce type de travail en supplément, et je ne serais pas chaud du tout pour recruter un nouveau modo spécialement pour ça. Créer un tel sous-forum serait reconnaître la légitimité de ces sujets, donc les traiter comme tels, nous ôtant par là même la possibilité de les locker si l'énervement nous gagnait (et je me connais, ça finirait par arriver  :Wink: ). Si vous voulez vraiment discuter d'autre chose que de Gentoo ou de Linux, à un point tel qu'il faille consacrer un forum au sujet, je vous suggère de vous ouvrir un site perso, tout simplement. Mettez un lien dans votre signature, ainsi les gens intéressés par ces sujets annexes seront libres ou non de suivre ledit lien.

Par ailleurs, il faut bien voir que c'est un phénomène purement cyclique. Grosso modo, après chaque période de vacances scolaires, on a droit à 10 ou 15 jours pendant lesquels ce genre de sujet réapparaît. Les élections approchent, et on va sans doute devoir locker un peu... Pas bien grave, on laisse passer. Je confesse même ne pas prendre la peine de tous les lire. Tant que tout ça reste cyclique, n'aies crainte ghoti, nous ne sévirons pas. Si ça venait à se généraliser, là c'est clair que la politique devrait changer. Non pas dans une optique d'application stricte des règles qui président au forum, mais simplement pour conserver au forum son identité et son utilité. Si cette dernière venait à être remise en cause, et si j'ai toujours accès au bouton rouge, je vous conseille de planquer vos abattis...   :Twisted Evil:  .

Concernant le débat des "vieux cons" qui radotent ("c'était mieux avant"). Et bien... En tant que "vieux con" moi-même, je ne peux nier avoir l'impression que le niveau des questions posées a baissé. Mais Gentoo s'est aussi considérablement développée, la base d'utilisateurs a explosé, et fatalement, les questions qui peuvent sembler triviales sont devenues majoritaires. Le forum s'est-il "appauvri" techniquement, ou s'est-il simplement "enrichi" de ses nouveaux usagers ? Chacun se fera son idée.

Mon point de vue à moi est simple : oui, je pense que le niveau moyen des questions a baissé. Mais parallèlement, on a régulièrement la satisfaction de voir des néophytes se lancer dans des configurations abracadabrantesques, et venir demander de l'aide, se faire expliquer ceci ou cela. Et ça, je ne le vois nulle part ailleurs. A l'époque où je n'y connaissais pas grand-chose non plus, un espace tel que celui qu'est notre forum aujourd'hui n'existait pas. C'était Mandrake et kikoolol, ou Debian et RTFM. Aujourd'hui tout le monde s'accorde à dire que Gentoo permet d'apprendre énormément. Peut-être est-ce là sa force, et faut-il donc accepter que les gens y viennent justement pour ça ? Personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas.

Amicalement,

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> Mon point de vue à moi est simple : oui, je pense que le niveau moyen des questions a baissé. Mais parallèlement, on a régulièrement la satisfaction de voir des néophytes se lancer dans des configurations abracadabrantesques, et venir demander de l'aide, se faire expliquer ceci ou cela. Et ça, je ne le vois nulle part ailleurs.

 

Je ne connais pas ce forum depuis bien longtemps, mais je m'y sens bien personnellement...les OFF ne me dérangent pas du tout (j'en ai d'ailleurs lancé un moi-même que je trouve très instructif sur les mangas!!! :Laughing: ), c'est vrai qu'ils restent assez marginaux malgré tout...

Concernant le niveau des questions, c'est peut-être bon signe que leur niveau baisse...on peut analyser ça en disant simplement que gentoo est un système qui commence à être utilisable par le commun des mortels sans être une usine à gaz réservée à une élite de programmeurs...c'est ce qu'il faut si on veut réussir à faire comprendre aux gens que Windows n'est pas le seul O.S. qu'ils peuvent utiliser sans avoir un BAC + 28 en informatique!!!

Voilà...et pour info, étant étranger, je n'ai pas le droit de vote en France, alors dès que je peux, JE VOTE!!! Et là, j'ai voté que je m'en tamponne sérieusement!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Je suis 100% d'accord avec anigel que ça soit pour les OFFs ou le niveau des questions posées sur le forum et je n'aurai pas grand chose à ajouter !

(oui, je sais, dans mon ancien post j'envisageais encore la possibilité d'un sous forum OFF, mais après réflexion, je suis contre...)

@anigel : je crois que t'as besoin de sommeil, t'as confondu la balise post avec la balise topic, je te laisse le soin d'éditer ton message  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, il faut bien voir que c'est un phénomène purement cyclique. Grosso modo, après chaque période de vacances scolaires, on a droit à 10 ou 15 jours pendant lesquels ce genre de sujet réapparaît.

 Entièrement d'accord. Et particulièrement après les vacances de noël car les débuts d'année sont souvent l'occasion de digressions : sortie de nouveau produits, de nouveaux logiciels, passage de loi ou décrets etc. et les vacances permettent souvent de rajouter des lignes à sa todo list.   :Wink: 

Et puis parmis les [off] présents en première page, lesquels n'ont pas leur place selon vous dans ce forum ?? Tous ?? Perso, celui sur vista, celui de "détente" (qui date d'un bon moment dailleurs) et celui dans lequel je poste ont tout à fait leur place ici. Alors que reste-t-il comme [off]? Un sur les mangas, un autre sur l'iphone et deux sur des sites/groupes de musique Libre. Je ne trouve pas cela très encombrant et cela permet de conserver l'ambiance amicale et de liberté qu'il reigne ici.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Concernant le débat des "vieux cons" qui radotent ("c'était mieux avant"). Et bien... En tant que "vieux con" moi-même, je ne peux nier avoir l'impression que le niveau des questions posées a baissé.

 Par contre, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec ça. Mon avis étant que c'est notre propre niveau qui a augmenté (et cela grâce à ce forum, cela ne fait aucun doute dans mon cas). J'ai relu mes tout premiers posts, et bien je peux dire que j'étais vraiment un gros noob.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Illustration : Emerge à la chaîne !!! et Problème de compilation de kde

Alors non, je ne pense pas que le niveau aie baissé; par contre, la popularité de Gentoo grandissant, il y a plus de débutants Gentoo et/ou GNU/Linux qu'auparavant et donc il faut rabacher plus souvent les mêmes choses.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *anigel wrote:*   Concernant le débat des "vieux cons" qui radotent ("c'était mieux avant"). Et bien... En tant que "vieux con" moi-même, je ne peux nier avoir l'impression que le niveau des questions posées a baissé. Par contre, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec ça. Mon avis étant que c'est notre propre niveau qui a augmenté (et cela grâce à ce forum, cela ne fait aucun doute dans mon cas). J'ai relu mes tout premiers posts, et bien je peux dire que j'étais vraiment un gros noob. 
> 
> Illustration : Emerge à la chaîne !!! et Problème de compilation de kde
> ...

 

+1

----------

## ttgeub

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   
> 
>  *anigel wrote:*   Concernant le débat des "vieux cons" qui radotent ("c'était mieux avant"). Et bien... En tant que "vieux con" moi-même, je ne peux nier avoir l'impression que le niveau des questions posées a baissé. Par contre, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec ça. Mon avis étant que c'est notre propre niveau qui a augmenté (et cela grâce à ce forum, cela ne fait aucun doute dans mon cas). J'ai relu mes tout premiers posts, et bien je peux dire que j'étais vraiment un gros noob. 
> 
> Illustration : Emerge à la chaîne !!! et Problème de compilation de kde
> ...

 

-1 +1 +2415 * 4 / 230 = ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tant qu'on y est sur les OFF et comme dit precedemment, les posts kikoolol qui n'apportent aucune information, aucun argument, c'est sans interet et ca polue a mort ! De plus, je ne suis pas certains que ca apporte quoique se soit a la vie du forum ...

PS : kwenspc desole que ca tombe un de tes posts

----------

## kwenspc

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : kwenspc desole que ca tombe un de tes posts

 

-1

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nico_calais

Depuis tout à l'heure je suis en train de me demander s'il ne faudrait pas un autre forum carrement dedié au off-topic qui soit indépendant du forum gentoo.

C'est une idée comme ça qui me passe par la tête.

----------

## yoyo

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Depuis tout à l'heure je suis en train de me demander s'il ne faudrait pas un autre forum carrement dedié au off-topic qui soit indépendant du forum gentoo.
> 
> C'est une idée comme ça qui me passe par la tête.

 Ben pour ça, il y a le salon jabber dédié et/ou le channel irc #tribugentoo non ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Depuis tout à l'heure je suis en train de me demander s'il ne faudrait pas un autre forum carrement dedié au off-topic qui soit indépendant du forum gentoo.
> 
> C'est une idée comme ça qui me passe par la tête.

 

Bien...que ceux qui sont d'accord se manifestent...j'en monte un si vous voulez...(chez free tout simplement). Ca ne mange pas de pain!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et puis parmis les [off] présents en première page, lesquels n'ont pas leur place selon vous dans ce forum ?? Tous ?? Perso, celui sur vista, celui de "détente" (qui date d'un bon moment dailleurs) et celui dans lequel je poste ont tout à fait leur place ici. Alors que reste-t-il comme [off]? Un sur les mangas, un autre sur l'iphone et deux sur des sites/groupes de musique Libre. Je ne trouve pas cela très encombrant et cela permet de conserver l'ambiance amicale et de liberté qu'il reigne ici.

 

Un OFF, c'est un OFF, qu'il s'agisse de vista, de RMS ou de l'influence des marées d'équinoxes sur la reproduction des crabes.

A mon sens (mais ce n'est que mon humble avis), tout ce qui ne concerne pas gentoo est OFF. Sinon, pourquoi utiliser cette balise ?

Cela dit, encore une fois, j'apprécie BEAUCOUP les OFF et peut-être même plus que toi  :Wink: 

(je me souviendrai toujours avec émotion de Trevoke et de son histoire délirante du gars en panne dans le désert!  :Smile:  )

D'habitude, un OFF ou deux ne gênent pas car ils restent relativement discrets. Ce sont d'ailleurs souvent les mêmes qui remontent : on s'y habitue et on en voit revenir certains avec plaisir!

Ce qui m'a fait réagir, c'est la brusque augmentation de tous ces sujets fort intéressants mais qui ne concernent pas gentoo : par leur nombre, ils deviennent de plus en plus visibles et je me demandais si cela n'aboutirait pas finalement à occulter le principal.

Mon seul propos était donc d'attirer l'attention sur le phénomène et de voir si j'étais le seul à être interpellé.

Visiblement, il y a tout de même quelques autres ronchons comme moi!  :Laughing: 

S'il s'agit d'un phénomène saisonnier, tant mieux. Il m'a pourtant semblé que cette période-ci était particulièrement prolifique (mais c'est vrai qu'avec le réchauffement de la planète, les saisons ont tendance à être perturbées  :Wink:  )

Ma proposition de créer un sous-forum visait surtout à pimenter la discussion : naturellement, je me doutais bien qu'il y aurait des levées de bouclier !  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Concernant le second aspect (niveau des sujets), je n'ajouterai rien vu que cela ne faisait pas partie de mon propos  :Wink: 

Alors voilà : en ce qui me concerne, il me semble qu'on a fait le tour du problème et que je suis fait pas mal de souçis pour rien (ça va encore faire hurler mon cardiologue tiens ça !  :Laughing: )

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Et puis parmis les [off] présents en première page, lesquels n'ont pas leur place selon vous dans ce forum ?? Tous ?? Perso, celui sur vista, celui de "détente" (qui date d'un bon moment dailleurs) et celui dans lequel je poste ont tout à fait leur place ici. Alors que reste-t-il comme [off]? Un sur les mangas, un autre sur l'iphone et deux sur des sites/groupes de musique Libre. Je ne trouve pas cela très encombrant et cela permet de conserver l'ambiance amicale et de liberté qu'il reigne ici. Un OFF, c'est un OFF, qu'il s'agisse de vista, de RMS ou de l'influence des marées d'équinoxes sur la reproduction des crabes.
> 
> A mon sens (mais ce n'est que mon humble avis), tout ce qui ne concerne pas gentoo est OFF. Sinon, pourquoi utiliser cette balise ?

 Je n'ai pas remis en question cela (enfin je n'en ai pas eu l'impression). Un off reste un off; mais "l'influence des marées d'équinoxes sur la reproduction des crabes" n'a pas sa place ici à mon sens, contrairement à vista, RMS ou autre précédemment cités car ils ont ou auront une influence certaine sur notre OS préféré (et par conséquent notre distrib préférée  :Wink: ). Quant aux autres ils permettent de maintenir l'ambiance chaleureuse qu'on trouve ici et de lier davantage (à mon sens) les utilisateurs de ce forum, d'où la présence actuelle de vieux grincheux ...   :Razz: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Concernant le niveau du forum Gentoo et ayant le sentiment de contribuer à la baisse de ce niveau... 

C'est certain que tout le groupe d'anciens de Gentoo a appris beaucoup depuis ces années..

 Ca reste un forum très technique ( mais sympa   :Very Happy:  ) et que devraient dire les autres forums    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  avec l'augmentation du nombre de nouveaux linuxiens.   

Peut être est-il plus facile de faire cette transition vers Gentoo en passant par Debian..

 C'est peut être aussi plus facile si on a déjà compilé des trucs et qu'on les a configurés  à la main dans sa distrib d'avant..  ce qui est moins nécessaire aujourd'hui les distribs reconnaissant de plus eu plus de matériel ..

Ce que je n'ai jamais fait parce que c'est devenu des usines à gaz et qu'on s'y perd.. et que les gens qui maîtrisaient bien ces choses pour vous l'expliquer sont sûrement passés à ... Gentoo..  :Laughing: 

Je ne suis pas motivée pour aller bricoler des trucs dans  une distrib farcie de gadgets et qui est devenue très lourde et où la doc est bien sommaire... 

 Je pense qu'il y a plus de gens aujourd'hui qui font la transition directe distrib install automatique  ( Mandriva Suse Ubuntu ) à Gentoo..

Ca ne me dit rien de le faire parce qu'il n'y aura personne pour m'aider.. et si c'est pour arriver au même résultat que la distrib toute faite...et avoir un machin qui se traîne    :Sad:   autant passer à Gentoo.

 Déjà lorsqu'il y a des problèmes de configuration  un peu plus complexes, pour faire marcher une carte,  on a aucune aide.... 

 Mais je comprend que ça puisse être lassant de répéter les mêmes choses pendant des années.. 

En septembre j'ai acheté un Linux+ machin  avec un CD  Gentoo  install ultra simple...   Une initiative louable..qui pouvait résoudre ces problèmes,  mais je n'y croyais pas trop et ça ne m'aurait rien appris.  

Puis ça a planté  plusieurs fois...en cours d' install  j'en ai conclu que ce n'était peut être pas aussi simple......

----------

## pititjo

On pourrait faire une FAQ. Ça réduirait peut-être le nombre de questions récurrentes.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Concernant le niveau du forum Gentoo et ayant le sentiment de contribuer à la baisse de ce niveau...

 

Jacqueline non je crois pas... faut les laisser râler, ça leur fait du bien!

----------

## Bapt

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Concernant le niveau du forum Gentoo et ayant le sentiment de contribuer à la baisse de ce niveau...

 

Je ne crois pas non, quand je parlais de baisse technique, je ne voulais pas parler des gens ayant la volonté de comprendre la technique. Et heureusement, sans ça la plupart d'entre nous ne serait pas sous Gentoo. Quand je parlai de la baisse du niveau technique, je parlais de la présence de OFF qui n'ont rien avoir ni de près ni de loin avec Gentoo (un de temps en temps n'a jamais été gênant) et aussi de la recrudescence de gens qui ne font preuve d'aucune ou du strict minimum de bonne volonté pour comprendre/rentrer dans la technique et qui attendent qu'on leur mâche le boulot (très énervant) Ce qui n'est en aucun cas ton cas. 

Tu ne contribue pas à la baisse de ce niveau bien au contraire... J'ai du mal m'exprimer dans mon précédent poste.

-- 

NdM : correction de balise.

Enjoy !

----------

## Temet

Je vais faire un post totalement égoïste!

J'utilisais Gentoo depuis déjà 6 bons mois avant de m'inscrire, car j'avais toujours trouvé réponse à TOUTES mes interrogations sur le forum.

De plus, je connaissais deux Gentooistes sur un irc de "potes", donc les trucs de noob, ils me l'ont expliqué (emerge, etc-update, tout ça).

Je me suis inscrit pour un sujet un peu off, demander conseil pour l'achat d'un portable ... mes connaissances en matériel étant hautement limitées.

Bref, depuis je participe dans la déconne et dans l'aide. Je pense avoir aidé beaucoup plus que ce que j'ai demandé d'aide (pas terrible la tournure la phrase  :Wink: ).

Et pour le niveau, je vous assure qu'il est raisonnable.

Faites un tour sur le planet Ubuntu pour vous en convaincre. Attention : c'est pas un troll, elle regorge de très bons éléments (beryl est un projet de la communauté Ubuntu), mais Ubuntu ayant une cible d'utilisateurs bien différente de Gentoo, la proportion de noobs est bien plus élevée.

D'autre part, j'ai longtemps utilisé Fedora et je continue à poster régulièrement dans le forum, généralement pour les questions relatives à KDE car les KDEistes sont VRAIMENT VRAIMENT délaissés là bas. Et je peux vous dire que ça fait depuis le début du forum qu'un topic est ouvert très régulièrement (parfois 2/3 dans la semaine) pour dire : "la commande n'existe pas"... parce que le mec s'est loggué en root en utilisant "su" et pas "su -". Et y a des questions qui ne volent vraiment pas haut. Toutefois, la communauté regorge elle aussi (comme toutes) de très bon éléments.

A la décharge des nouveaux arrivants qui vous donnent l'impression de rabâcher sans arrêt la même chose : le moteur de recherche de phpBB n'est pas exceptionnel non plus.

Voilà. Et puis les off, ils ne sont jamais vraiment "résolus", donc restent plus longtemps en première page.

Et même si certains off ne m'intéressent pas du tout (manga), je ne les lis pas et ils ne me gênent pas.

Pour ma part, je pense que ces quelques off renforcent l'aspect communautaire  :Wink: 

Mes 0.02 cents, comme dirait Yoyo  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Je ne l'ai pas mal pris..  :Very Happy:   pas de soucis    :Very Happy:   mais plusieurs personnes ont fait ce constat , je ne le nie pas  et j'essaye d'expliquer   ce qui peut justifier  cette impression..

Je pense que ce n'est pas fini.. parce qu'avec les distribs faciles..  il me semble que cette apprentissage  au système Linux et à la compilation  ne sont plus trop faits.. mais ce n'est qu'une impression...

On voit moins de lignes de cdes dans les forums de ces distribs, qu'il ya  4 ou 5 ans,  et elles sont noyées dans une montagne de questions, beaucoup plus basiques et directes : "j'ai pas de son" ou "comment  activer la 3D..." "où est ce qu'il faut cliquer pour "

----------

## titoucha

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Quand je parlai de la baisse du niveau technique, je parlais de la présence de OFF qui n'ont rien avoir ni de près ni de loin avec Gentoo (un de temps en temps n'a jamais été gênant) et aussi de la recrudescence de gens qui ne font preuve d'aucune ou du strict minimum de bonne volonté pour comprendre/rentrer dans la technique et qui attendent qu'on leur mâche le boulot (très énervant) Ce qui n'est en aucun cas ton cas. 

 

+1, par contre Gentoo devenant plus connue et possédant une aura de "top de la distribution", il va y avoir de plus en plus de personnes qui passe à Linux qui vont vouloir la tester en se disant " je veux linux alors je prend la ferrari des distributions".

@Jacqueline le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que tu ne correspond pas à la personne qui ne fait aucun effort.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je vais faire un post totalement égoïste!
> 
>  Je pense avoir aidé beaucoup plus que ce que j'ai demandé d'aide (pas terrible la tournure la phrase ).
> 
> 

 

Je confirme    :Very Happy:    alors un gros KISSS ! 

 Et déjà beaucoup d'aide sur Gentoo avant  sur une autre site..avant d'essayer....  et je vous dis pas les questions à  rallonge ..   l'" égoiste" est de trop...

 bin j'ai pas trop de cents...  :Smile: 

 Jacqueline.

----------

## lmarcini

Concernant les OFF ou OT, il faut discerner ceux qui ont un rapport avec l'informatique (RMS, DRM, LL, autres distros) de ceux qui n'en ont aucun. Le fait que les premiers apparaissent en première page, à la condition qu'ils ne soient pas trop nombreux, ne me gêne pas. Par contre, les seconds sont à mon goût un peu encombrants. Faut-il les supprimer ou les inclure dans un sous-forum ? Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question.

Sinon, concernant l'appauvrissement technique présumé du forum, il y a plusieurs facteurs :

- Gentoo a très bien évolué : la documentation est complète, les ressources nombreuses et centralisées et la mise en oeuvre aisée et sans surprise. Les personnes connaissant bien Gentoo sont entièrement autonomes et postent plus rarement. A contrario, cette bonne réputation de Gentoo a amené de nouveaux utilisateurs n'ayant pas le bagage technique et conceptuel qu'avaient les newbies de la 1.2 ou 1.4... 

- Le fait de mettre les astuces et scripts en sous-forum a été une fausse bonne idée car ça a coupé court à des threads potentiellement riches au niveau technique...

----------

## Temet

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> - Le fait de mettre les astuces et scripts en sous-forum a été une fausse bonne idée car ça a coupé court à des threads potentiellement riches au niveau technique...

 

Moi je la trouve très très bonne!

Quand tu vois l'activité du forum, c'est le seul moyen de les (re)trouver facilement!!

Moi je suis fan.

----------

## titoucha

+1 Temet.

Si les astuces n'étaient pas dans un sous forum elles disparaitraient beaucoup trop vite de la première page et ce serait vraiment dommage.

----------

## OuinPis

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*   - Le fait de mettre les astuces et scripts en sous-forum a été une fausse bonne idée car ça a coupé court à des threads potentiellement riches au niveau technique... Moi je la trouve très très bonne!
> 
> Quand tu vois l'activité du forum, c'est le seul moyen de les (re)trouver facilement!!
> 
> Moi je suis fan.

 

+1 je fais mes recherche en utilisant l'option "inclure les sous forums" et je sais très bien qu'il y a des infos plus style HowTo ou Tuto  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Que le doc soit dans le forum ou dans le sous-forum, il faut quasi-obligatoirement passer par la fonction recherche s'il est un tant soit peu ancien. Sans compter que les titres ne reflètent pas toujours la richesse des contenus...

Bref, et ça n'engage que moi, le seul intérêt de cette segmentation est de ne pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes bien que, fonctionnellement, ça ne serve à rien...

----------

## anigel

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> - Le fait de mettre les astuces et scripts en sous-forum a été une fausse bonne idée car ça a coupé court à des threads potentiellement riches au niveau technique...

 

Moi je trouve qu'elle a parfaitement rempli son rôle : ces threads sont tous des HOWTO ou des TIPS intéressants, et surtout, la création de ce sous-forum a économisé un temps considérable à yuk159 et aux modos, qui devaient maintenir une liste de HOWTO en tête de forum. Long, pénible, et peu utile, puisque le subforum fait aussi bien, avec un coût en temps nul   :Arrow:  pour rien au monde je ne voudrais revenir en arrière  :Wink:  !

----------

## nykos

 *Temet wrote:*   

> A la décharge des nouveaux arrivants qui vous donnent l'impression de rabâcher sans arrêt la même chose : le moteur de recherche de phpBB n'est pas exceptionnel non plus.

 

+1

je trouve jamais rien en faisant une recherche sur le forum !!

----------

## blasserre

 *nykos wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   A la décharge des nouveaux arrivants qui vous donnent l'impression de rabâcher sans arrêt la même chose : le moteur de recherche de phpBB n'est pas exceptionnel non plus. 
> 
> +1
> 
> je trouve jamais rien en faisant une recherche sur le forum !!

 

faites comme moi : tournez en x86, ça laisse le temps à google de rafraichir son cache  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Darkael

Moi je suis d'accord avec ghoti et les autres pour dire qu'il y a trop de threads OFF en ce moment. Quand je suis arrivé sur ce forum, en général quand il y avait un thread OFF c'était exceptionnel. Et là on se retrouve avec 10 sur la page principale, c'est quand même énorme. Et oui, je mets tous les threads OFF dans le même sac sans faire de discernement. Qu'ils soient liés à l'informatique ou non, les threads OFF éloignent du but principal de ce forum qui est de fournir du support pour Gentoo, et éventuellement de discuter de Gentoo. Il y a plein d'autres endroits plus appropriés pour discuter des dernières élucubrations de RMS ou de la catastrophe Vista. Quant à ceux qui disent qu'il suffit de les ignorer, c'est un peu difficile quand il y en a autant sur la page principale. Et plus il y a de threads OFF moins il y a de visibilité pour des threads plus valables, qui du coup vont se retrouver en bas de page. Je trouve que c'est un peu un manque de respect...

Maintenant, créer un subforum pour isoler ces threads, je sais pas si ça marchera ou non mais c'est une idée à sérieusement envisager... Peut-être qu'il faudrait demander aux Allemands d'à côté comment ils s'en sortent avec leur forum OFF?

Quant à ceux qui disent que le niveau des questions baisse, je leur signale juste comme ça qu'il y a plein de threads non-résolus et qui pourtant contiennent des questions parfaitement valides... 

PS: oui je sais j'ai moi même posté plusieurs fois dans un des threads OFF récemment, mais bon PERSONNE N'EST PARFAIT  :Twisted Evil: 

PPS: ttypub je suis d'accord avec toi, les posts inutiles juste pour augmenter le postcount c'est énervant, mais bon c'est moins néfaste que les thread hijacks, heureusement il y en a pas beaucoup ici

----------

## salamandrix

Mardi 16 janvier -- 17 h 41 : plus que deux topic "off" (plus trois avec  celui-ci   :Twisted Evil:  )

Comme quoi cela est une migration dû au température hivernale de notre pays...   :Razz: 

Personnellement je crois qu'un thread "off" montre une bonne ambiance sur un forum tel que celui-ci, une envie de partager plus que simplement des problèmes/propositions/intérêts informatiques. Évidemment s'ils devenaient majoritaires cela serait un mal ABSOLU vis à vis de notre maître GENTOO... Mais comme celui-ci est tolérant d'une part et que d'autre part ses adeptes ne font pas d'abus.... tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes.   :Very Happy: 

P.S. :   alpha_one_x86 : 5 threads... 

Off : 3 threads avec celui-ci...

Il faut vraiment faire une cat « off » ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Une catégorie "alpha" ptet :/

----------

## GaMeS

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Une catégorie "alpha" ptet :/

 

Rooh ben apparement il est banni pour une semaine là.

----------

## Scullder

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Une catégorie "alpha" ptet :/

 

Mdr   :Laughing:  il me dérange pas tant que ça après tout, suffit de pas répondre si il te dérange (ce que je fais quand il abuse vraiment).

J'ose pas créer de Topic [OFF] sur ce forum pour ne pas trop le polluer, et j'ai tendance à partir en HS sur pas mal de topic.

Donc je suis pour le forum [OFF]  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

+1 pour tes deux propos @Scullder.

----------

